# Xbox experience



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 19, 2021)

So I just got on xbox again.  Cos me and the kid were alone here at Christmas.  

Got the series S.New one. Decent internet connection, yeah can download games. Seems legit. 

Some moans however.

Adding a new controller was forced to set up a new account, couldnt use my existing profile email. Cant remember the password for my old gmail one. Unable to get it to reset it. Couldn't use my work email and couldnt be fucked jumping through hoops trying to create a free one. Had to use the kids email.
It's all about data. Its fucking boring. Fuck off monitoring everything single thing we do. Wankers.

It's flaky as hell. Can never login to games on first go.  

Tons of errors. "sorry that service is currently unavailable"  
Slow as anything. I have typed this out in the space of time it is taking PuBG to load. Its still going so now I'm just padding this out.

Cant return it and swap it for PS5 (does that exist yet).

Meh. I bought it to avoid the likely sliding towards booze out of boredom. Trouble is. Its fucking boring.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 22, 2021)

Odd. Those things have SSDs and the one thing everyone raves about is the speed.

Are you sure it’s not an Xbox one s digital edition!


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 22, 2021)

I got the kids an xbox series x for Christmas and it is really fucking good. I'm not a gamer at all but even I'm impressed by it 

I would have thought yours would be better than that-it's the same generation


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 22, 2021)

isnt the x the better one? It was the more expensive when I looked.

Right now we are trying to get into minecraft. Its just sitting there, loading, not able to load profiles. Find servers, load profiles.

Internet settings are all fine.

Its proper shit. Occasionally we get a warning saying they are aware of issues.

Now the kid has given up for the evening.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 22, 2021)

here we are: Known Issues on Xbox Series X|S


----------



## cybershot (Jan 22, 2021)

If you install the ookla Speedtest app what’s the Wi-fi throughput?


----------



## cybershot (Jan 22, 2021)

Uninstalling and reinstalling minecraft apparently fixes a lot of stuck loading problems. Give it a try.


----------



## VfromtheG (Jan 27, 2021)

I also have the Series S and have no problems at all.   Ner ner ner, ner ner, ner. 

As far as I understand it, in most cases, the series S will behave exactly the same as a series X but at 1080 not 4k although it does a nice upscaling job to 4k. 

There seems to be no way to get disc games to licence . Bastards.

Was wondering if anybody knows a way of counting framerates on xbox ? The improvements are obvious ... but I suppose i would like to know what framerates i am hitting to justify my flashy monitor. 

Ooverall ... not that any games stretch its power yet, it feels extremely powerful. playing more demanding xbox games is a delight due to consistently high frame rates... and the raytracing is nice.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2021)

VfromtheG said:


> I also have the Series S and have no problems at all.   Ner ner ner, ner ner, ner.
> 
> As far as I understand it, in most cases, the series S will behave exactly the same as a series X but at 1080 not 4k although it does a nice upscaling job to 4k.
> 
> ...



if your new monitor is as flash as you hope then it may be ableto show it you. Otherwise. No.


----------



## VfromtheG (Jan 29, 2021)

Well it's an Asus TUF which should relay fps but instead simply displays the max available ?, which is annoying . So it basically tells you what mode it's in.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2021)

.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2021)

VfromtheG said:


> Well it's an Asus TUF which should relay fps but instead simply displays the max available ?, which is annoying . So it basically tells you what mode it's in.




Sorry didn't quote you above so you wouldn't have got the notification.

You need to enable GamePlus, if your model has it.



			What is ASUS GamePlus? | Official Support | ASUS Global


----------



## VfromtheG (Jan 29, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Sorry didn't quote you above so you wouldn't have got the notification.
> 
> You need to enable GamePlus, if your model has it.
> 
> ...



Nice one ! Will try that out now.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2021)

Also, in terms of getting ripped off by the Microsoft store for those on digital only consoles, you can still buy keys for games from the likes of CDKeys which will work. and this site Xbox Store Checker - Price comparison website for Xbox One Games s useful for finding the country that has the cheapest price for the game you want. In some cases you can buy gift cards in different currencies and then use a VPN on your computer or smartphone to connect to the Xbox store for the country you need to then redeem the code. Job done, go to your xbox and the game is waiting for you to download in your game library. It can be a faff sometimes so read up fully, and never spend more than you're 'prepared to lose' in case it goes awry, but I've bought plenty from Brazil/Argentina/Turkey stores in the past including F1 2020 70thAnniversary edition for £20 at launch from the Argentina store!


----------



## VfromtheG (Jan 29, 2021)

Great advice on the games purchasing ! Unfortunately my ASUS monitor seems to be a fraud ! Well, at least the 'FPS counter' is. It doesn't matter if i am in a variable 60hz or 120hz or what mode the monitor is in i still get a reference to the max refreshrate rather than fps. Trying different resolutions now ... but it seems to be a common problem.


----------



## VfromtheG (Feb 4, 2021)

Turbulent times for series s owners . The Medium has ray tracing on x but not on s . Some people on teh interweb think this heralds the end of ray tracing on the series s . Bollocks is what I say .. the hardware is there ... and i was only just admiring the reflection of my drone in a windscreen on forza .


----------



## cybershot (Feb 5, 2021)

It's an  Microsoft exclusive. I doubt 3rd party studios will be as stingey, as they will want their game on as many systems as possible. Where as it makes sense for a MS exclusive to try and push the 'pro model'

The PC version is littered with bugs, even the WAB guy has struggled to get it working well (watch frst minute or so of video below and then the last 3 mins)  so its probably more a case of crap devs, hence turning off the advanced graphics settings on the S.

Looks a gimmicky game imo anyway a bit too old school Resident Evil style for 2021!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 5, 2021)

Got a Series S too and just love the little thing. Zero issues, games look amazing and loads everything fast as fuck.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 5, 2021)

Its still pants on minecraft which is the main thing my kid wanted to play. Removing and Reinstalling it now. Its telling me there's network problems. It's not. The thing is in a DMZ on a 100Meg line. I think it's the syncing of data and accounts and data mining data mining giving it grief. Why did i need to set up a new person on my xbox to add a controller?


----------



## VfromtheG (Feb 8, 2021)

cybershot said:


> It's an  Microsoft exclusive. I doubt 3rd party studios will be as stingey, as they will want their game on as many systems as possible. Where as it makes sense for a MS exclusive to try and push the 'pro model'
> 
> The PC version is littered with bugs, even the WAB guy has struggled to get it working well (watch frst minute or so of video below and then the last 3 mins)  so its probably more a case of crap devs, hence turning off the advanced graphics settings on the S.
> 
> Looks a gimmicky game imo anyway a bit too old school Resident Evil style for 2021!!




Yep. Same thing occurred to me . I am playing through it now and it is not current gen at all . I am playing no mans sky and that looks and plays next gen.. specially after the last update !
Edit : saying that , having played a little further, it is quite good ... in a charming nostalgic way though the tedious 'puzzles ' must have been designed with americans in mind and pissed me off tbh. Some parts look impressive.

Basically, as the majority of gamers are on 1080 and the real current gen leap would be more on fps the series s is a very well placed product.


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Feb 11, 2021)

I’ve been debating on whether to purchase the s or the x, as with all my funds no longer going toward substance abuse (with any luck) I presume to soon have the extra cash. I keep hearing the x has much greater ‘long term benefit,’ but I‘m unsure precisely what this means as I haven’t owned a console since the 360, and I’m far too lazy (and limited on the appropriate knowledge) to catch myself reading very much into it.

I was once extremely into video games, in my teens and early 20’s, and I‘m hoping to rekindle something of the sort to occupy my mind in these dreadfully boring times - I suppose sort of akin to Boris’ reasoning - but if there is such a difference between the models then perhaps I’d be better off buying the x? I’d decided previously to just save the extra 200 and go with the s, but I mean, I’m really banking on this being a ‘long term’ prudent purchase. But i see some of you praising the s. So I don’t know.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 12, 2021)

For me the disc drive is a no brainer. Mainly because I have a huge catalogue of games from 360 onwards on disc. Discs can also be purchased for cheap when places want to get rid of stock meaning you can build a huge catalogue of top titles paying in most cases less than a tenner in average if you’re patient.

that huge back catalogue also means you can go somewhere like cex and pick up a ton of second hand titles for next to nothing.

yes they won’t blow the graphics out the water but then nothing currently does, and that’s why it’s still a bit of an unknown on what devs studios will do.

the only real example we have is the medium as mentioned above but I think we can put that down to shit devs as the pc version runs like a dog with shit still coming out it’s arse.

so you got to decide is paying £200 more now worth itfor the disc drive and the potential savings I will make not having to buy games digital only and having my buying options limited to the Microsoft store and relying on short weekly sales or dodgy 3rd party sites selling game codes to try and find yourself a bargain (there is no doubt IMO you pay a premium for much much longer on the Xbox store than you do for discs)

of course to flip all that that is Xbox game pass. From £7.99 a month (more if you combine withgold to play online multiplayer) gives you a massive catalogue of games to play.

pro: tons of games and any Microsoft owned studios are on it from day zero. Ea play has joined it meaning a huge catalogue of EA games also now available.

cons: like Netflix, 3rd party studio games eventually vanish and never return meaning you have to buy that game if you want to play it again.

next thing to consider is what type of gamer are you. The type of person that falls into single player epic long titles that takes 80ish hours to complete. How much time a month are you going to be able to put into it. Or are you a multiplayer shooter fan whose just in it for the multiplayer maps and don’t care about single player campaigns.

if you’re in the first category like I am it makes game pass not worth it IMO. Yes the Witcher 3 for eg may be in game pass (it may have just left but it’s an example) but it’s going to take me 89 hours of gameplay. Of which that will probably take me in reality 3 months. I can pick it up for £7.99 or less buying it. I’m gonna buy it. Not join game pass where if it’s the only title I playover 3 months it’s cost me £21 instead!

so for me. Mainly single player, playing long single player games, as happy to wait for price drops for disc versions and have a huge back catalogue of Xbox titles it’s the x when I get round round to it.

if you’re a jump in and out of games sort not arsed about finishing them or getting achievements and enjoy multiplayer, graphics in the long run aren’t the b all end all and are happy being limited to a single digital store or sourcing codes then the s is a solid choice.

I’m sure there’s loads of other pro and cons. Especially pros from owners of the s that I haven’t even considered.


----------



## VfromtheG (Feb 12, 2021)

PricelessTrifle said:


> I’ve been debating on whether to purchase the s or the x, as with all my funds no longer going toward substance abuse (with any luck) I presume to soon have the extra cash. I keep hearing the x has much greater ‘long term benefit,’ but I‘m unsure precisely what this means as I haven’t owned a console since the 360, and I’m far too lazy (and limited on the appropriate knowledge) to catch myself reading very much into it.
> 
> I was once extremely into video games, in my teens and early 20’s, and I‘m hoping to rekindle something of the sort to occupy my mind in these dreadfully boring times - I suppose sort of akin to Boris’ reasoning - but if there is such a difference between the models then perhaps I’d be better off buying the x? I’d decided previously to just save the extra 200 and go with the s, but I mean, I’m really banking on this being a ‘long term’ prudent purchase. But i see some of you praising the s. So I don’t know.



It is a tough choice, mainly because there's nothing pushing the hardware yet .
Any differences in S and X performance (outside of 4k v 1080) imo seems to have been imposed by developers rushing the games out and being influenced by marketing .
Looking at the hardware the s should perform as the x at 1080.
If you want 4k go with an x.


----------



## cybershot (Apr 21, 2021)

Free to play multiplayer games literally went free today on Xbox. No need for an Xbox live sub to play those games listed here:









						Free to Play Games | Xbox
					

Discover, play and enjoy deep, immersive free-to-play games available on Xbox.



					www.xbox.com
				




Not entirely sure what’s good out of that lot. Played cod war zone when I had a cheap game pass ultimate sub last year and got totally pissed off with the 40GB updates every other day so that can fuck off.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 28, 2021)

Xbox cloud is now available to all existing game pass ultimate subscribers on android, iOS and windows 10 PCs









						Xbox Cloud Gaming: Now Running on Xbox Series X; Expanded PC and Apple Device Availability - Xbox Wire
					

At Xbox, our mission is simple: bring the joy and community of gaming to everyone on the planet. To achieve that, we aspire to empower everyone to play the games you want, with the people you want, anywhere you want. We are creating a future that combines the gaming heritage of Xbox and the...




					news.xbox.com


----------



## cybershot (Jun 28, 2021)

Seems pretty cool and loading pretty fast
 Will need to hook up a controller tomorrow!


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2021)

cybershot said:


> Xbox cloud is now available to all existing game pass ultimate subscribers on android, iOS and windows 10 PCs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? I've been playing game pass on my tablet for months? 

It's really cool.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 3, 2021)

It was only on android before.


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2021)

cybershot said:


> It was only on android before.


Oh right.


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2021)

Can I ask for Xbox opinions please.

We’ve got a One which I’m more than happy with. We don’t play loads as we have a switch as well but we’ve got a few games like Red Dead 2 that we’ll keep going back to.

So Mr Looby got an S with his phone upgrade and we were going to sell the One but the S doesn’t have a bloody disc drive so if we keep it we also need to:
Keep the One
Or 
Buy a DVD player and replace any games we still want to play which will be expensive.

Or we could sell the S but Mr Looby thinks this is a mistake as it’s much better than what we have. What would you do?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2021)

Looby said:


> Can I ask for Xbox opinions please.
> 
> We’ve got a One which I’m more than happy with. We don’t play loads as we have a switch as well but we’ve got a few games like Red Dead 2 that we’ll keep going back to.
> 
> ...



Sell them both and buy an X


----------



## Looby (Dec 13, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sell them both and buy an X


I hadn’t actually thought of that.   I’m not willing to spend any more on it but if we could get enough for both it would be good.
There’s also a 360 somewhere that we can’t find but is promised to my brother if it turns up. I don’t know how we became a four console couple!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 13, 2021)

I think the S is more aimed at gamepass. Great if your a person with loads of time to game, would be wasted on me. 

Even if the X costs a bit more we are at thr start of a generation. Assuming it doesn't fail, you'll have it many years and it will do 4k (sort off)


----------



## cybershot (Dec 15, 2021)

Sell the s if you’ve got disc games. Plus it means you can still go into places like cex and buy cheap disc games that are backwards compatible and what not and generally cheaper than the Xbox store.


----------



## Looby (Aug 7, 2022)

Me again! I’ve tried to sell the Xbox on eBay but they’re now applying selling limits and because I haven’t sold for ages on there it’s £10 for me! 
CEX are offered a tiny amount so where else can I sell tech? I really don’t want to have to use Facebook because of scammers but also because my Facebook is locked down because of my job. Ffs! 

I’ll find an eBay thread to ask on too.


----------



## Karl Masks (Aug 7, 2022)

Looby said:


> Me again! I’ve tried to sell the Xbox on eBay but they’re now applying selling limits and because I haven’t sold for ages on there it’s £10 for me!
> CEX are offered a tiny amount so where else can I sell tech? I really don’t want to have to use Facebook because of scammers but also because my Facebook is locked down because of my job. Ffs!
> 
> I’ll find an eBay thread to ask on too.


don't GAME buy in consoles? You'll need photo ID and I doubt they'll offer more than CEX.  Same with Cash Generators/Converters.

Private sales are obv preferrable. Gumtree? Local trade-it ads?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 7, 2022)

Looby said:


> Me again! I’ve tried to sell the Xbox on eBay but they’re now applying selling limits and because I haven’t sold for ages on there it’s £10 for me!
> CEX are offered a tiny amount so where else can I sell tech? I really don’t want to have to use Facebook because of scammers but also because my Facebook is locked down because of my job. Ffs!
> 
> I’ll find an eBay thread to ask on too.



Gumtree?


----------



## Looby (Aug 7, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> don't GAME buy in consoles? You'll need photo ID and I doubt they'll offer more than CEX.  Same with Cash Generators/Converters.
> 
> Private sales are obv preferrable. Gumtree? Local trade-it ads?


I’ve managed to sort it by calling eBay. I think it’s a security thing but it’s so annoying. One call end they’ve increased my seller limit to £3000! 

I looked at all the selling sites and it was about £100 max but they’re going on eBay for about £200.

I just don’t trust gumtree etc for high value stuff, there’s too many scammers.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 7, 2022)

Looby said:


> I’ve managed to sort it by calling eBay. I think it’s a security thing but it’s so annoying. One call end they’ve increased my seller limit to £3000!
> 
> I looked at all the selling sites and it was about £100 max but they’re going on eBay for about £200.
> 
> I just don’t trust gumtree etc for high value stuff, there’s too many scammers.



Stuff like this I set as collection only for exactly this reason. Show me the cash...


----------



## Looby (Aug 7, 2022)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Stuff like this I set as collection only for exactly this reason. Show me the cash...


That worries me too though. Fake cash, time wasters. Maybe I’m being too picky. It’s on eBay so 🤞


----------



## cybershot (Aug 8, 2022)

With eBay collections now you have to do QR code scans between you both. If the buyer doesn't specifically select collection at the end don't do a collection, as you have no proof that your buyer received the product.
eBay will now only release funds to sellers once confirmation of delivery. So again if posting it, choose a courier or royal mail with tracking.

Also, if you can remove it and are not desperate for the money right now, wait for eBay to email you with a £1 final selling fee email, otherwise they will take 10% of your final selling fee. For expensive electrical items, I always wait for a £1 final selling fee offer before I whack it on there so I don't get fleeced by them for final selling fees.

E.g. If your Xbox goes for £200, they will take £20 of that.


----------



## A380 (Aug 8, 2022)

Will you get £200 for it ? Mr A319 just brought a new S for £249.


( I am impressed by it BTW)


----------



## A380 (Aug 8, 2022)

To piggyback on this thread. I haven’t owned a games machine since my Dragon 32. But have played a bit on my son’s x-boxes…

Now I have more time I want to start again. Mostly simulations ( MS flight sim, kerbal etc). Was going to get a gaming PC , but should I get a Series X and add a mouse and keyboard instead?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 8, 2022)

A380 said:


> To piggyback on this thread. I haven’t owned a games machine since my Dragon 32. But have played a bit on my son’s x-boxes…
> 
> Now I have more time I want to start again. Mostly simulations ( MS flight sim, kerbal etc). Was going to get a gaming PC , but should I get a Series X and add a mouse and keyboard instead?



It depends on what you want to play. You'll probably find that most the these titles are for PC, so worth checking.


----------



## Looby (Aug 9, 2022)

A380 said:


> Will you get £200 for it ? Mr A319 just brought a new S for £249.
> 
> 
> ( I am impressed by it BTW)


They seem to sell on eBay for not much below the full RRP. I’ll see how it goes then maybe look elsewhere.


----------

